# Vraies photos Apple Watch



## Vanton (9 Avril 2015)

Bonjour ! 

Les rendus 3D sur le site d'Apple c'est bien mignon, mais que donne cette montre en vrai ? Je me suis posé la question, comme d'autres ont dû le faire. Et j'ai fait le tour du net pour trouver des photos de modèles de pré série bien réels. 

Je me dis que ça peut intéresser du monde et j'ai donc décidé de faire une liste de liens (et de piller internet, ouaaaais). Voilà ce que ça donne. J'ai mis les infos sur les modèles quand je les avais. Attention certaines images sont très lourdes !


*Apple Watch Sport*
Les 10 modèles
http://cdn.arstechnica.net/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/IMG_2811.jpg (38mm)
https://9to5mac.files.wordpress.com...ariations-you-can-also-swap-out-the-bands.jpg (42mm)

Sport blanc
http://cdn.arstechnica.net/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/iWatch-weather-e1410300271449.jpg (38mm)
https://gigaom2.files.wordpress.com/2014/09/apple-watch.jpg
https://tctechcrunch2011.files.wordpress.com/2014/09/img_4168.jpg

Sport bleu
http://cdn.arstechnica.net/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/iWatch-options-e1410300251456.jpg (38mm)
http://cdn.arstechnica.net/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/iWatch-moon-e1410300071491.jpg
https://cdn1.vox-cdn.com/thumbor/Ib...ads/chorus_asset/file/691526/iwatch3021.0.jpg
http://cdn.arstechnica.net/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/iWatch-side-view-e1410300039930.jpg (vue de profil)

Sport vert 
http://cdn.arstechnica.net/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/iWatch-Sport-e1410300229902.jpg (38mm)
http://cdn.slashgear.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/apple-watch-hands-on-sg21.jpg
https://cdn3.vox-cdn.com/thumbor/6V.../chorus_asset/file/691502/DSC_8064-2040.0.jpg
http://www.imore.com/sites/imore.co...en_band_quick_reply_display.jpg?itok=FxkMSQY7(38mm)

Sport rose
http://www.awatch.fr/wp-content/uploads/2015/03/apple-watch.jpg (38mm)
http://images.cdn.stuff.tv/sites/st...ch/hands-on/apple-watch-remote-viewfinder.jpg (38mm)
http://images.cdn.stuff.tv/sites/st...atch/hands-on/apple-watch-touch-main-menu.jpg (38mm)
https://cdn3.vox-cdn.com/thumbor/qm...ads/chorus_asset/file/691532/iwatch3016.0.jpg
https://cdn1.vox-cdn.com/thumbor/L7...file/690924/apple-watch-theverge-5_1320.0.jpg
http://icdn2.digitaltrends.com/image/apple-watch-hands-on-4-970x646-c.jpg (38mm)
http://icdn5.digitaltrends.com/image/apple-watch-hands-on-8-970x646-c.jpg (38mm)
http://icdn5.digitaltrends.com/image/apple-watch-hands-on-11-970x646-c.jpg (38mm à plat)
http://icdn2.digitaltrends.com/image/apple-watch-hands-on-10-970x646-c.jpg (38mm arrière)

Sport noir
https://9to5mac.files.wordpress.com/2015/03/apple-watch-hands-on.jpg
http://images.cdn.stuff.tv/sites/stuff.tv/files/watch-7.JPG
http://images.cdn.stuff.tv/sites/stuff.tv/files/watch-2.JPG
http://images.cdn.stuff.tv/sites/stuff.tv/files/watch-4.JPG
http://images.cdn.stuff.tv/sites/stuff.tv/files/watch-10.JPG
http://images.cdn.stuff.tv/sites/stuff.tv/files/watch-6.JPG
https://cdn1.vox-cdn.com/thumbor/pV...ads/chorus_asset/file/691528/iwatch3019.0.jpg
https://cdn0.vox-cdn.com/thumbor/9l...ads/chorus_asset/file/691530/iwatch3020.0.jpg
https://cdn2.vox-cdn.com/thumbor/jT...file/690922/apple-watch-theverge-4_1320.0.jpg
https://cdn1.vox-cdn.com/thumbor/By...e/691252/apple-watch-2-theverge-11_1320.0.jpg
https://cdn0.vox-cdn.com/thumbor/tD...e/691254/apple-watch-2-theverge-12_1320.0.jpg


*Apple Watch classique*
Quelques modèles cuir
https://tctechcrunch2011.files.wordpress.com/2014/09/img_4136.jpg (boucle moderne au premier plan, bracelet en cuir au second)
http://static5.uk.businessinsider.com/image/54adb87fdd0895d0708b4593-1160-870/apple-watch-20.jpg (bracelet en cuir)

Sport blanc
http://www.tiriasresearch.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/White-Apple-Watch.jpg

Sport noir 
https://www.myactivesg.com/~/media/...rts gear/2015/march/apple watch gallery 1.jpg (42mm)
https://www.myactivesg.com/~/media/...ts gear/2015/march/apple watch gallery 18.jpg (42mm)
https://www.myactivesg.com/~/media/...ts gear/2015/march/apple watch gallery 19.jpg (arrière 42mm)
https://www.myactivesg.com/~/media/...ts gear/2015/march/apple watch gallery 27.jpg (profil 42mm)

Boucle classique noir
http://images.cdn.stuff.tv/sites/st...e_Watch/hands-on/apple-watch-mickey-mouse.jpg (42mm)

Maille milanaise
http://www.ablogtowatch.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/Apple-Watch-21.jpg (38mm)
http://www.ablogtowatch.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/Apple-Watch-16.jpg (38mm)
http://media1.s-nbcnews.com/i/MSNBC...0-apple-watch/ss-140910-apple-watch-mn-07.JPG
http://cdn.pocket-lint.com/r/s/1280x/assets/images/php5qcsrb.jpg
https://gigaom2.files.wordpress.com/2014/09/apple-watch-metal.jpg?quality=80&strip=all
http://uandcom.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/84f7ceb08e1b607c14778ccf19b3ac5f2631cafd.jpg
http://webdesobjets.fr/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/apple-watch-2-theverge-5_1320_verge_super_wide.jpg
https://cdn1.vox-cdn.com/thumbor/27...ads/chorus_asset/file/691556/iwatch3001.0.jpg
https://cdn2.vox-cdn.com/thumbor/4w...ads/chorus_asset/file/691554/iwatch3006.0.jpg
https://cdn3.vox-cdn.com/thumbor/BE...le/691244/apple-watch-2-theverge-7_1320.0.jpg
https://cdn0.vox-cdn.com/thumbor/Um...le/691242/apple-watch-2-theverge-4_1320.0.jpg (fermoir)
http://cdn.slashgear.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/apple-watch-hands-on-sg8.jpg (fermoir)

Boucle moderne noir (38mm)

Boucle moderne bleu nuit (38mm)
https://cdn2.vox-cdn.com/thumbor/9V...file/690928/apple-watch-theverge-6_1320.0.jpg
https://cdn0.vox-cdn.com/thumbor/na...file/690930/apple-watch-theverge-7_1320.0.jpg
https://cdn3.vox-cdn.com/thumbor/OT...loads/chorus_asset/file/691488/Apple-19.0.jpg
https://cdn3.vox-cdn.com/thumbor/oG...loads/chorus_asset/file/691492/Apple-18.0.jpg
https://cdn3.vox-cdn.com/thumbor/Ja...file/690932/apple-watch-theverge-8_1320.0.jpg (à plat)

Boucle moderne marron (38mm)
http://cdn.arstechnica.net/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/iWatch-message-e1410299967294.jpg
https://cdn0.vox-cdn.com/thumbor/vu...ads/chorus_asset/file/691558/iwatch3003.0.jpg
https://cdn0.vox-cdn.com/thumbor/ZI...le/691236/apple-watch-2-theverge-6_1320.0.jpg
https://cdn0.vox-cdn.com/thumbor/kf...ads/chorus_asset/file/691560/iwatch3002.0.jpg
http://cdn.arstechnica.net/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/iWatch-leather-clasp-e1410300210244.jpg (boucle)

Boucle moderne rose pâle (38mm)
http://cdni.wired.co.uk/1240x826/a_c/apple-watch-5_4.jpg
http://cdni.wired.co.uk/1240x826/a_c/apple-watch-1_3.jpg
https://cdn3.vox-cdn.com/thumbor/Sw...ads/chorus_asset/file/691562/iwatch3005.0.jpg
https://cdn1.vox-cdn.com/thumbor/R8...ads/chorus_asset/file/691552/iwatch3004.0.jpg
http://cdni.wired.co.uk/1240x826/a_c/apple-watch-2_4.jpg (fermoir)
http://cdni.wired.co.uk/1240x826/a_c/apple-watch-8_3.jpg (arrière)

Bracelet en cuir noir (42mm)
https://thenypost.files.wordpress.com/2015/03/apple-watch.jpg

Bracelet en cuir gris sable (42mm)
http://cdn.slashgear.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/apple-watch-hands-on-sg1.jpg
http://cdn.slashgear.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/apple-watch-hands-on-sg6.jpg
https://tctechcrunch2011.files.wordpress.com/2014/09/img_4196.jpg
https://www.myactivesg.com/~/media/...ts gear/2015/march/apple watch gallery 31.jpg
http://media3.popsugar-assets.com/files/2015/01/14/889/n/1922507/4acf87b5_456411284.xxxlarge_2x.jpg
http://cdn1.tnwcdn.com/wp-content/blogs.dir/1/files/2014/09/534A1715.jpg (profil)

Bracelet en cuir grège (42mm)
http://cdn.slashgear.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/apple-watch-hands-on-sg3.jpg
http://cdn.slashgear.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/apple-watch-hands-on-sg2.jpg
http://cdn.slashgear.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/apple-watch-hands-on-sg9.jpg
https://tctechcrunch2011.files.wordpress.com/2014/09/img_4130.jpg
http://cdn.cultofmac.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/Apple_Oct_2014_867.jpg (arrière) 

Bracelet en cuir bleu électrique (42mm)
http://cdn.slashgear.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/apple-watch-hands-on-sg10.jpg
https://www.myactivesg.com/~/media/...ts gear/2015/march/apple watch gallery 35.jpg
https://tctechcrunch2011.files.wordpress.com/2014/09/img_4191.jpg
https://cdn2.vox-cdn.com/thumbor/1E...le/691234/apple-watch-2-theverge-1_1320.0.jpg (profil)
https://cdn1.vox-cdn.com/thumbor/l0...le/691250/apple-watch-2-theverge-3_1320.0.jpg (arrière)
https://cdn3.vox-cdn.com/thumbor/oJ...le/691238/apple-watch-2-theverge-2_1320.0.jpg (arrière)
http://tidbits.com/resources/2014-09/applewatch_back2.jpg (arrière)

Maillons argent
http://www.ablogtowatch.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/Apple-Watch-wrist-1.jpg
http://www.ablogtowatch.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/Apple-Watch-88.jpg
http://www.journaldugeek.com/files/2015/01/o-APPLE-WATCH-facebook.jpg
http://media4.s-nbcnews.com/i/newsc...jms-1649_882e4da6c5693225ea1497eedfa13fca.jpg
http://core0.staticworld.net/images/article/2014/09/apple_watch_digital_crown-100413683-orig.jpg (42mm)
http://cdn.slashgear.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/apple-watch-hands-on-sg28.jpg (arrière 42mm)
https://www.myactivesg.com/~/media/...ts gear/2015/march/apple watch gallery 34.jpg
https://cdn0.vox-cdn.com/thumbor/qj...le/691246/apple-watch-2-theverge-9_1320.0.jpg
http://cdn.slashgear.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/apple-watch-hands-on-sg27.jpg (fermoir)

Maillons noir sidéral
https://cdn3.vox-cdn.com/thumbor/rS...ads/chorus_asset/file/691548/iwatch3010.0.jpg
https://cdn2.vox-cdn.com/thumbor/NX...ads/chorus_asset/file/691544/iwatch3012.0.jpg
https://cdn0.vox-cdn.com/thumbor/Ra...ads/chorus_asset/file/691546/iwatch3011.0.jpg
https://www.myactivesg.com/~/media/...ts gear/2015/march/apple watch gallery 28.jpg
https://tctechcrunch2011.files.wordpress.com/2014/09/img_42541.jpg
https://tctechcrunch2011.files.wordpress.com/2014/09/img_4190.jpg
https://tctechcrunch2011.files.wordpress.com/2014/09/img_42581.jpg (à côté d'un modèle Sport à bracelet Sport rose)


*Apple Watch Edition*
Or rose Bracelet Sport blanc
https://www.myactivesg.com/~/media/...ts gear/2015/march/apple watch gallery 30.jpg
http://media.meltystyle.fr/article-2436557-ajust_930-f1412074625/les-apple-watch-chez-colette.jpg
https://cdn0.vox-cdn.com/thumbor/_V...ads/chorus_asset/file/691538/iwatch3014.0.jpg
https://cdn1.vox-cdn.com/thumbor/29...ads/chorus_asset/file/691534/iwatch3013.0.jpg
https://tctechcrunch2011.files.wordpress.com/2014/09/img_4197.jpg
https://tctechcrunch2011.files.wordpress.com/2014/09/img_4200.jpg

Or jaune Bracelet Sport noir
https://images.curved.de/article_detail_curved/2014/09/DSCN0516.jpg

Or rose Boucle moderne gris-rose (38mm)
http://cdn.arstechnica.net/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/iWatch-home-e1410300183961.jpg
https://www.myactivesg.com/~/media/...ts gear/2015/march/apple watch gallery 36.jpg
https://cdn3.vox-cdn.com/thumbor/CE...e/691256/apple-watch-2-theverge-10_1320.0.jpg (fermoir)
https://www.myactivesg.com/~/media/...ts gear/2015/march/apple watch gallery 29.jpg (couronne blanche en septembre replacée par une noire depuis sur ce modèle)

Or jaune Bouche moderne rouge vif (38mm)
http://iaddict.com/files/2014/09/IMG_1991.jpg
http://cdn.arstechnica.net/wp-conte...atch-constellation-zoom-in-e1410299923490.jpg
https://www.myactivesg.com/~/media/...ts gear/2015/march/apple watch gallery 33.jpg
https://www.myactivesg.com/~/media/...ts gear/2015/march/apple watch gallery 32.jpg
http://media.meltystyle.fr/article-2436561-ajust_930-f1412074625/les-apple-watch-chez-colette.jpg
http://www.ablogtowatch.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/Apple-Watch-281.jpg (profil)

Or jaune Boucle classique bleu nuit (42mm)
http://cdn.cultofmac.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/Apple-Watch1.jpg
http://www.independent.co.uk/incoming/article9722700.ece/binary/original/AppleWatch.jpg
http://images.cdn.stuff.tv/sites/stuff.tv/files/watch-3.JPG
http://www.imore.com/sites/imore.co..._watch_gold_black_hugo_hero.jpg?itok=RlhvCBNF
http://images.cdn.stuff.tv/sites/st...le_Watch/hands-on/apple-watch-back-lit-up.jpg (cardio en marche)

Or jaune Boucle classique noir

*
Détails & Comparaisons*
Taille :
Maille milanaise 38 et 42mm comparaison
http://d1.stern.de/bilder/stern_5/digital/2014/KW37/Apple-Watch_maxsize_2048_1536.jpg

Matériaux :
AW Sport gris sidéral Bracelet Sport noir (à gauche) vs. AW Bracelet sport noir
http://www.ablogtowatch.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/Apple-Watch-101.jpg
Bracelet sport rose vs. Bracelet boucle moderne rouge vif (Edition)
http://www.ablogtowatch.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/Apple-Watch-251.jpg
http://www.ablogtowatch.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/Apple-Watch-231.jpg
Capteur Edition Boucle moderne rouge vif 38mm (céramique)
http://www.ablogtowatch.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/Apple-Watch-271.jpg
Capteur classique Sport 42mm (céramique)
http://s2.electrogen.fr/wp-content/uploads/2015/03/Apple-Watch-10.jpg
Capteur Sport bleu 42mm (composite)
http://cdn.arstechnica.net/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/iWatch-back-sensors-e1410300018384.jpg

Résolution écran :
Maillons argent
http://www.ablogtowatch.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/Apple-Watch-51.jpg

Cadran :
Maillons argent 
http://www.ablogtowatch.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/Apple-Watch-92.jpg
http://cdn.slashgear.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/apple-watch-hands-on-sg26.jpg

AW bracelet Sport 
https://www.myactivesg.com/~/media/...rts gear/2015/march/apple watch gallery 4.jpg
http://s2.electrogen.fr/wp-content/uploads/2015/03/Apple-Watch-01.jpg

Fixation bracelet :
AW classique Bracelet Sport rose (combinaison non commercialisée)
http://img.igen.fr/2015/3/macgpic-1427292091-20355779105921-op.jpg


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (9 Avril 2015)

Wouaaaa !!! Merci Vanton 

La 42 MM semble bien plus grosse à côté de la 38 MM non ?

J'ai une ICE Watch qui est aussi imposante que la 42 MM (en mesurant) et elle ne me choque pas à mon poignet.

Pour le moment je pense partir sur la 42 MM pour bénéficier d'un écran plus grand.

Bonne journée


----------



## jackpote (9 Avril 2015)

Quel boulot de dingue ta fait là ! Merci


----------



## Jura39 (9 Avril 2015)

Wouaaaa !!! Quel boulot  Vanton


----------



## Vanton (9 Avril 2015)

Je vous avoue que je n'avais pas bien mesuré le temps que ça prendrait... [emoji57]

Mais bon si ça peut aider à choisir ou à montrer certains détails de la montre, alors ça ne sera pas peine perdue. Et comme les Apple Store sont rares en ce bas monde...

Tiens en parlant de rareté. Je n'avais pas réalisé au départ, mais certains bracelets sont assez durs à trouver en photo. On voit clairement que les modèles avec bracelet métallique ont eu la préférence des journalistes.


----------



## dhalxav (9 Avril 2015)

Merci VANTON !!! tu vas égayer ma soirée !
Je pars sur une 42 mais j'hésite entre sport et watch... Au début la sport noire me tentait pas du tout et bizarrement ce soir, elle me fait de l'oeil.
Je cherche des photos de la sport noire avec des bracelets de couleurs pour voir ce que cela donne...Si vous en avez, je suis preneur !


----------



## pepeye66 (9 Avril 2015)

Cette sport gris sidéral est superbe de discrétion classe.


----------



## dhalxav (9 Avril 2015)

Je crois que c'est sur celle ci que mon choix va se faire demain. Je pense que les bracelets de couleurs iront très bien même si je n'ai trouvé aucune photo avec !
Il faudra être à 9h01 demain pour avoir du stock car sinon ce sera pour mai voir juin !!


----------



## pepeye66 (9 Avril 2015)

Elle doit aussi bien ressortir avec un bracelet blanc !


----------



## Vanton (9 Avril 2015)

La montre a été très peu exposée... Essentiellement après les deux keynotes et chez Colette à Paris. La plupart des photos proviennent de ces trois événements et seules les combinaisons "officielles" y étaient présentées. 

La seule photo où un bracelet sport est monté sur un boîtier en inox c'est celle de la mannequin qui prépare son marathon.

Pour la noire, je trouve qu'elle ne va avec autre bracelet... Le clou argent sur les autres me gêne avec le boîtier noir. Mais si ça ne vous gêne pas, les bracelets de couleur devraient faire un contraste intéressant.


----------



## pepeye66 (9 Avril 2015)

Une fois au poignet le clou argent est quasi invisible


----------



## Vanton (9 Avril 2015)

Je sais mais... Moi ça me gênerait de le savoir... :-D 

Si c'était si peu important, est-ce qu'Apple aurait quand même pris la peine de sortir deux bracelets noirs ? Un avec clou noir pour la Sport et un avec clou argent pour la inox


----------



## pepeye66 (9 Avril 2015)

Tout à fait de ton avis mais ma remarque cherchait à minimiser l'incongruité d'un autre bracelet que celui esthétiquement dédié.


----------



## jackpote (9 Avril 2015)

Je suis d'accord a 100% avec toi Vanton.


----------



## Vanton (9 Avril 2015)

Oui je pense que beaucoup de gens le feront sans que ça leur pose le moindre problème.


----------



## Jura39 (9 Avril 2015)

Bon courage pour vos précommandes


----------



## pepeye66 (9 Avril 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bon courage pour vos précommandes


.
Merci, bonne nuit (qui porte conseil) à vous tous


----------



## Dem81 (9 Avril 2015)

Quoi penser du manque de bracelets "compatible" avec la watch sport gros sideral et la watch inox noire??


----------



## Jura39 (9 Avril 2015)

pepeye66 a dit:


> .
> Merci, bonne nuit (qui porte conseil) à vous tous



La nuit va être longue


----------



## Vanton (10 Avril 2015)

La mienne va être courte... J'ai tendance à vivre en décalé et à me coucher vraiment tard... Du coup si je veux pas dormir 4 ou 5h faut que je fasse un effort ce soir... [emoji1]


----------



## Jura39 (10 Avril 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> La mienne va être courte... J'ai tendance à vivre en décalé et à me coucher vraiment tard... Du coup si je veux pas dormir 4 ou 5h faut que je fasse un effort ce soir... [emoji1]



Déja une idée de ta précommande ?


----------



## Vanton (10 Avril 2015)

Je veux une 38 et une 42 pour me faire un avis sur la taille. 

Au départ je pensais prendre deux Sport gris sidéral pour faciliter la comparaison. Mais je me dis que j'ai aussi envie de comparer les modèles inox aux modèles alu... 

Et c'est là que je sèche un peu... Soit je prends une Sport 38mm gris sidéral et une classique 42mm bracelet sport blanc, soit l'inverse.

Mon souci depuis le départ c'est que mon envie est furieusement dirigée vers un modèle que ma raison condamne... La classique avec bracelet en cuir matelassé bleu électrique. C'est ce modèle que j'ai repéré pendant la keynote de septembre et qui m'obsède un peu depuis... Il me susurre constamment "achète moi"... Mais ma raison me dit "trop fragile ce cuir, et puis 42mm c'est trop gros pour ton petit poignet... Et t'as vu le prix ??"

Du coup j'ai vraiment envie de tester une 42mm même si je suis convaincu qu'elle est trop grosse pour moi... Parce que cette montre bleue me retourne la tête ! [emoji1]

Et s'il s'avère que je doive faire une croix sur une 42mm parce qu'elle est finalement bien trop grosse, je ne sais pas trop ce que je vais faire... La milanaise 38mm me fait de l'œil aussi. Mais le prix étant élevé également... Est-ce qu'une sport ne serait pas plus raisonnable ? 

Bref moi je vois ça comme l'occasion de tester deux tailles et deux gammes en plus d'essayer le produit pour juger de son utilité. 

Donc en résumé une 38mm et une 42mm, l'une en sport gris sidéral et l'autre en classique.


----------



## Jura39 (10 Avril 2015)

Bon courage pour ton choix


----------



## Vanton (10 Avril 2015)

J'ai merdéééé [emoji26] je m'en veux !!!

J'ai sauté sur mon ordi au réveil, j'ai pu sélectionner une gris sidéral 38mm qui était livrable le 24. J'ai ajouté une classique Bracelet en cuir gris sable 42mm. Et elle la livraison était pour le 15 mai. Ça m'a surpris, j'ai annulé l'achat en cours pour aller voir si les autres coloris étaient livrables plus rapidement et... ERREUR ! Non seulement les autres étaient aussi livrées le 15 mai mais en plus quand je suis retourné sur mon panier la petite gris sidéral était aussi passée au 15 mai... Je m'en veux !!!

Du coup je l'ai remplacée par une blanche... Qui elle est annoncée pour le 24... Suis un peu deg


----------



## aurique (10 Avril 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bon courage pour ton choix



Et toi Jura ? tu as passé ton tour ou tu as craqué ?


----------



## jackpote (10 Avril 2015)

Ha merde Vanton. Du coup t'as commandé qu'une blanche sport en 38mm ?


----------



## Vanton (10 Avril 2015)

Une Sport blanche 38mm livrable entre le 24 avril et le 8 mai oui... 

Et une classique bracelet en cuir gris sable 42mm qui sera livrée entre le 13 et le 27 mai.

Comme ça j'aurai les deux tailles et les deux versions pour me faire un avis définitif sur ce qui me correspond le plus. 

Le fait de les avoir en deux temps m'arrange finalement : ça me permettra de les tester 14j l'une après l'autre plutôt que de partager ces 14j entre les deux modèles. Je regrette juste de ne pas avoir pu avoir la gris sidéral, la argent n'étant pas un modèle que j'achèterai après mes tests c'est quasi certain. 

Mais plus aucune Sport n'est annoncée comme livrable avant juin et je me dis que je pourrai certainement revendre la blanche plutôt que la renvoyer à Apple. Tant mieux pour notre bilan carbone. 

Et toi tu as pu avoir quoi et dans quels délais ?


----------



## jackpote (10 Avril 2015)

Moi Watch 38mm bracelet noir commander à 9h02 ... Donc j'espère livrée le 24 au matin. 

J'ai rdv demain 10h45 matin a l'Apple store d'Aix pour le faire un avis définitif sur cette Watch ! Mais au vue des dernière vidéo et photo et premier avis non presse ... Je suis sur de mon choix !


----------



## Jura39 (10 Avril 2015)

aurique a dit:


> Et toi Jura ? tu as passé ton tour ou tu as craqué ?



J'ai passé mon tour , j'attend les retours après le 24  pour me faire une idée , mais j'avoue qu'elle me tente sans me tenter cette Watch


----------



## pepeye66 (10 Avril 2015)

Je crois avoir lu que le bracelet sport est très doux et souple...Des infos ?


----------



## pepeye66 (10 Avril 2015)

Le système "merdoi" et enchaine les doublons !


----------



## jackpote (10 Avril 2015)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Je crois avoir lu que le bracelet sport est très doux et souple...Des infos ?



J'ai ça aussi quelque part. Apparement c'est assez impressionnant.


----------



## Vanton (5 Mai 2015)

Je reviens avec une série de photos de combinaisons non commercialisées. Y a pas mal de questions sur ces variations en général.

Watch Sport Gris sidéral 42mm
bracelet boucle classique :
http://img.igen.fr/2015/4/macgpic-1430067313-12195879033120-sc-op.jpg
http://img.igen.fr/2015/4/macgpic-1429949770-8286884443323-sc-op.jpg
http://img.igen.fr/2015/4/macgpic-1429951122-9638993640508-sc-op.jpg

bracelet à maillons noir sidéral :
http://img.igen.fr/2015/4/macgpic-1429371712-2524716021449-sc-op.jpg
http://img.igen.fr/2015/4/macgpic-1429371787-2599649637582-sc-op.jpg

bracelet en cuir noir :
http://img.igen.fr/2015/4/macgpic-1429026779-28989205216195-sc-op.jpg
http://img.igen.fr/2015/4/macgpic-1428921269-9526363353118-co-op.jpg

Sinon c'est amusant, je relisais les messages plus haut et j'ai écrit : "Je regrette juste de ne pas avoir pu avoir la gris sidéral, la argent n'étant pas un modèle que j'achèterai après mes tests c'est quasi certain". À posteriori mon "quasi certain" s'est avéré bien malheureux, ce modèle m'ayant beaucoup beaucoup plu esthétiquement. Et le gris sidéral me plait de moins en moins. Mais je ne devrais pas être surpris, c'est une constante chez moi, je n'aime pas le noir...


----------



## Dem81 (5 Mai 2015)

La gris sidéral es tout de même très discrète je trouve, mais ne conviens en 38mm (que j'ai) avec aucuns autre bracelet que le sport noir bouton noir, alors que la 42mm peut éventuellement aller avec les bracelet cuir


----------



## Vanton (6 Mai 2015)

Bon très franchement j'ai toujours trouvé ce genre d'estimation à chier, passez moi l'expression... Un peu comme si la valeur d'un pull correspondait au prix de deux ou trois pelotes de laine... C'est absurde ! 

Cook lui même a affirmé l'autre jour qu'il n'avait jamais vu une estimation s'approcher de la réalité.

Ce qu'on sait, et ça c'est fiable, c'est que si on file 100€ à Apple, 40€ vont directement s'ajouter au Livret A de la boite... 

Ta montre à 400€ leur a rapporté 160€ environ (c'est plus compliqué, la marge qu'on connaît est la moyenne de toutes les ventes et certains produits ont des marges inférieures et c'est justement le cas de la watch d'après Cook).

Le reste c'est du folklore

Pour ce qui est d'une baisse de prix pour un produit en cours de commercialisation c'est très rare. L'Apple TV vient de voir son prix baisser. Le tout premier iPhone dont les ventes étaient molles a vu son prix baisser après son lancement. Ça arrive. Mais là avec la demande importante pour la watch ça ne semble pas à l'ordre du jour. Si les ventes s'effondrent par la suite en raison de mauvaises critiques ça changera peut-être mais je parierais pas trop là dessus dans l'immédiat. Ce qui est possible en revanche c'est que les futures générations du produit soient moins chères. Ça c'est arrivé souvent par le passé. Mais ça n'est pas systématique non plus : l'iPhone est plus cher d'année en année par exemple.


----------



## adixya (6 Mai 2015)

Non mais déjà il y a une croyance tenace en France, c'est que le prix d'un objet est égal à la somme des prix des composants + marge (+ tva éventuellement).

Et les coûts de R&D ? Les investissements dans les machines de fabrication ? La logistique ? 

Après je vais pas non plus dire qu'Apple est prise à la gorge, mais je trouve ça complètement sensationnaliste de faire la somme du prix des composants a 80$ et sous-entendre que tout le reste va dans la poche d'Apple. C'est intellectuellement complètement malhonnête.


----------



## Jura39 (6 Mai 2015)

emmanuelwings a dit:


> je viens de recevoir mon apple watch et de lire en même temps un article concernant le coup de fabrication et je ressent que je me suis fait arnaquer ...
> http://www.usine-digitale.fr/articl...te-seulement-83-70-dollars-a-produire.N328280
> Bien que le calcul n'intègre pas les coûts annexes, comme la logistique, le marketing, la Recherche & Développement , le développement logiciel, et la protection des brevets. mais ça ne peut pas aller jusqu'au prix de l'apple store (la mienne je l'ai commandé à 399€ 32mm avec Bracelet sport blanc)  ? y aurai t-il une possibilité que les prix de l'apple watch baissent d'ici quelques mois ?



Je ne travaille pas dans le domaine d'Apple , mais le cout de développement ,de recherche et de mise en production est un cout énorme

le prix de vente  de l'Apple Watch est déterminer avant et pendant le cout de fabrication avec un budget initiale, un bugjet de développement est ainsi mis en place , et ensuite un budget de fabrication est mis en place.
Donc le pris de l'Apple Watch est basée sur le cout de fabrication et non sur celui du dévlopement .
Ce sont deux budget bien a part


----------



## adixya (7 Mai 2015)

Peut être mais il y a une différence entre coût de fabrication et somme du prix des composants aussi, puisqu'il faut bien payer les salaires, les charges etc.


----------



## pepeye66 (7 Mai 2015)

Ne pas oublier que d'acheter des actions Apple permet à son propriétaire de profiter "royalement" de l'insolente bonne santé d'Apple et que c'est là un possible moyen de retour sur achats non ?


----------



## Vanton (7 Mai 2015)

Mouais ben j'aurais bien été avisé de le faire en 2007 pendant la crise tiens... Elle a été multipliée par 10 depuis je crois...


----------



## pepeye66 (7 Mai 2015)

Comme quoi on oublie trop vite qu'Apple propose un produit dont la valeur ne cesse de progresser: Son Action !
Qui dit/fait mieux ?


----------



## Vanton (7 Mai 2015)

Oui ben les Mac et les iPhone aussi à l'achat leur valeur ne cesse de progresser [emoji1]


----------



## jahrom (22 Mai 2015)

Salut,

Un truc que j'aimais bien quand j'attendais ma montre, c'est de regarder toutes les photos de ceux l'ayant déjà reçu.

Je vous propose donc de mettre ici les photos de vos montres. Cela permettra de voir également tous les différents modèles existants.
Maxi 5 photos - 800px

Modèle : AWS gris sidéral - 42


----------



## Vanton (22 Mai 2015)

Ça risque d'être redondant avec d'autres sujets... Notamment celui sur les avis après réception qui contient quelques photos...

J'avais également ouvert un sujet sur des vraies photos de la watch. 

Faudrait qu'un modérateur statue sur l'intérêt de dédier un nouveau sujet aux photos post réception


----------



## jahrom (22 Mai 2015)

Justement, dans le poste livraison c'est le bordel. L'idée c'est de rassembler les images sans avoir a chercher des plombes.
Maintenant si un sujet existe déjà, je l'ai pas trouvé, c'est donc que ça n’intéresse personne et donc que l'idée est mauvaise.
Tant pis.


----------



## Vanton (22 Mai 2015)

Moi ça m'intéresse... [emoji1] C'est bien pour ça que j'avais ouvert le premier sujet ! Mais c'était avant le début des précommandes et la présence en Apple store donc c'était peut-être plus utile à l'époque.

Par la suite il s'est un peu perdu dans les méandres du forum. 

Parce qu'il faut bien reconnaître que rien ne vaut le fait de la manipuler.

Tiens voici le lien :

https://forums.macg.co/index.php?threads/Vraies-photos-Apple-Watch.1263647/


----------



## Locke (22 Mai 2015)

Histoire de jouer le troll, j'en veux pas de l'AW, je préfère ma montre dont la pile dure 2 ans.


----------



## Vanton (22 Mai 2015)

J'aime pas ce genre de montre personnellement... [emoji6] même si la pile dure 2 ans


----------



## fousfous (22 Mai 2015)

Locke a dit:


> Histoire de jouer le troll, j'en veux pas de l'AW, je préfère ma montre dont la pile dure 2 ans.


C'est vrai que c'est moche ça


----------



## Vanton (22 Mai 2015)

On dit pas "c'est moche" on dit "j'aime pas", histoire de ménager les susceptibilités ! [emoji1]


----------



## jahrom (22 Mai 2015)

Locke a dit:


> Histoire de jouer le troll, j'en veux pas de l'AW, je préfère ma montre dont la pile dure 2 ans.



Désolé, je préfère mon Apple Watch, ou alors ma Tag Heuer automatique. ;-)


----------



## jahrom (22 Mai 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Moi ça m'intéresse... [emoji1] C'est bien pour ça que j'avais ouvert le premier sujet ! Mais c'était avant le début des précommandes et la présence en Apple store donc c'était peut-être plus utile à l'époque.
> 
> Par la suite il s'est un peu perdu dans les méandres du forum.
> 
> ...


En effet je l'avais pas trouvé.
Et c'est dommage de ne pas les afficher directement dans le forum, la faut cliquer sur les liens c'est lourd ;-)


----------



## Vanton (22 Mai 2015)

C'est parce que ce sont des liens vers des images trouvées sur des sites web. 

Je sais pas s'il est possible de les intégrer en miniature. Et si c'est possible je ne sais malheureusement pas faire (mais je veux bien apprendre).

Mais si un modérateur a le savoir faire et le temps, c'est avec joie que je lui propose de modifier mes messages comportant des liens


----------



## Locke (22 Mai 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Je sais pas s'il est possible de les intégrer en miniature


Bien sûr que c'est possible...



 

 

 

 



...tous les hébergeurs d'images le propose, le tout est de mettre le bon lien correspondant. La preuve.


----------



## jahrom (22 Mai 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> C'est parce que ce sont des liens vers des images trouvées sur des sites web.
> 
> Je sais pas s'il est possible de les intégrer en miniature. Et si c'est possible je ne sais malheureusement pas faire (mais je veux bien apprendre).
> 
> Mais si un modérateur a le savoir faire et le temps, c'est avec joie que je lui propose de modifier mes messages comportant des liens


Ah ok, je pensais que c'était des photos faites pas les membres du forum.
Donc finalement mon sujet n'était pas tout à fait le même ;-)


----------



## Vanton (22 Mai 2015)

Locke a dit:


> Bien sûr que c'est possible...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Locke tu as lu trop vite !!! [emoji6] Il les avait déjà mises les miniatures de ses photos en plus. 

Ce sont les liens dans MES messages (le premier du sujet par exemple) dont on parle ! Des liens qui renvoient vers des images stockées sur différents sites d'actu et blogs, pas forcement des hébergeurs d'images !



jahrom a dit:


> Ah ok, je pensais que c'était des photos faites pas les membres du forum.
> Donc finalement mon sujet n'était pas tout à fait le même ;-)


Oui oui y a une petite subtilité. Comme je le disais plus haut mes liens datent d'avant la dispo en Apple Store et donc d'avant les précommandes. 

Mais sur le principe ça reste la même chose : des photos plus réalistes des vraies montres, et pas des 3D sur le site Apple.


----------



## Locke (22 Mai 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Ce sont les liens dans MES messages (le premier du sujet par exemple) dont on parle ! Des liens qui renvoient vers des images stockées sur différents sites d'actu et blogs, pas forcement des hébergeurs d'images !


OK, j'ai été trop rapide et bien entendu ce n'est pas possible. Mais bon, vu le boulot de pompage, il aurait mieux valu les enregistrer dans son Mac et les héberger proprement.


----------



## Vanton (22 Mai 2015)

Je me suis posé la question mais je trouvais ça encore plus moyen [emoji1] là au moins pour la plupart y a encore la mention du site d'origine dans le lien...


----------



## fousfous (22 Mai 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> On dit pas "c'est moche" on dit "j'aime pas", histoire de ménager les susceptibilités ! [emoji1]


Bah moi je répondais à un troll avec mon avis personnel


----------



## Jura39 (23 Mai 2015)

Locke a dit:


> Histoire de jouer le troll, j'en veux pas de l'AW, je préfère ma montre dont la pile dure 2 ans.




Très belle montre


----------



## Fabeme (23 Mai 2015)

Bonsoir à tous,

Quelques photos du modèle à maillons noir en 42 avec une inox 38 avec bracelet blanc pour comparaison...


----------



## Jura39 (24 Mai 2015)

Merci pour tes superbes photos


----------



## Vanton (24 Mai 2015)

Bon allez à mon tour de donner l'exemple... !

Voilà trois séries de photos (certaines inédites, d'autres déjà publiées ça et là et qu'il peut être sympa de réunir ici.

Photos de mes essayages en Apple Store :







Photos de ma Sport 38mm blanche :













Photos de ma classic 42mm bracelet cuir gris sable :


----------



## jahrom (27 Mai 2015)




----------



## Argeuh (28 Mai 2015)

Sport 42 mm grise bracelet noir
Sport 38mm bracelet bleu


----------



## david_68120 (29 Mai 2015)

et voila la mienne à coté de ma "vraie" montre (que apple ne pourra jamais égaler  ) :


----------



## squall59 (29 Mai 2015)

le modèle acier noir est superbe , si seulement il avait été disponible avec autre chose qu un bracelet à 500 € ^^

je l aurai surement pris  

mais bon un modèle sport pour une v1 c'est un bon choix je trouve aussi


----------



## fousfous (29 Mai 2015)

Le bracelet fait "que" 169€ 
Par simple curiosité tu y tiens à ta boite en plastique?


----------



## Doowii (29 Mai 2015)

fousfous a dit:


> Le bracelet fait "que" 169€
> Par simple curiosité tu y tiens à ta boite en plastique?


Le bracelet qui est vendu avec l'Apple watch acier noir sidéral et bien à 500€ à 169€ c'est le bracelet milanais [emoji6]


----------



## squall59 (29 Mai 2015)

je me disais aussi ^^


----------



## Yzelig (30 Mai 2015)

Fabeme a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous,
> 
> Quelques photos du modèle à maillons noir en 42 avec une inox 38 avec bracelet blanc pour comparaison...



Excuse Fabeme, je ne sait pas si tu l'as déjà précisé mais quelle taille fait ton poignet ?

Le mien fait 16 cm et j'hésite entre 38 ou 42...


----------



## Fabeme (30 Mai 2015)

Yzelig a dit:


> Excuse Fabeme, je ne sait pas si tu l'as déjà précisé mais quelle taille fait ton poignet ?
> 
> Le mien fait 16 cm et j'hésite entre 38 ou 42...


 
180mm
Je pencherai plutôt pour un 38 pour toi, mais cela dépend si tu as un poignet large ou pas. Et de tes goûts en matière de taille de montre.


----------



## fibreapple (30 Mai 2015)

Deux petites photos de mon Apple watch 42mm en acier avec bracelet sport Noir


----------



## Vanton (30 Mai 2015)

Yzelig a dit:


> Excuse Fabeme, je ne sait pas si tu l'as déjà précisé mais quelle taille fait ton poignet ?
> 
> Le mien fait 16 cm et j'hésite entre 38 ou 42...


Effectivement 16cm c'est dur de trancher... C'est la limite entre les deux tailles : la 38mm fait petite, la 42mm fait grande... 

Perso j'ai préféré la 42mm que je trouve plus pratique à utiliser.


----------



## Macuserman (30 Mai 2015)

En vrai c'est pas une grande grande question. 

Si t'es un mec ou une fille on s'en fiche. Ce qui compte c'est l'utilisation. Prendre une 42mm c'est surtout le choix du confort ! 

Mais à 180mm de poignet, le choix d'un 38mm me paraît totalement improbable... 42mm est le bon choix, selon moi.


----------



## Jura39 (30 Mai 2015)

Macuserman a dit:


> En vrai c'est pas une grande grande question.
> 
> Si t'es un mec ou une fille on s'en fiche. Ce qui compte c'est l'utilisation. Prendre une 42mm c'est surtout le choix du confort !
> 
> Mais à 180mm de poignet, le choix d'un 38mm me paraît totalement improbable... 42mm est le bon choix, selon moi.



La 38mm est un peu juste mais pas improbable, c'est une question de gout


----------



## jahrom (2 Juin 2015)

AWS GS 42 avec bracelet blanc pour changer un peu :


----------



## Jura39 (2 Juin 2015)

Locke a dit:


> Histoire de jouer le troll, j'en veux pas de l'AW, je préfère ma montre dont la pile dure 2 ans.



J'aime mieux celle ci


----------



## Doowii (2 Juin 2015)

jahrom a dit:


> AWS GS 42 avec bracelet blanc pour changer un peu :



C'est pas mal avec un bracelet blanc [emoji106]


----------



## Vanton (2 Juin 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> J'aime mieux celle ci


Pas moi... Et de loin !



jahrom a dit:


> AWS GS 42 avec bracelet blanc pour changer un peu :


Et le clou argent dessous on le voit jamais dans le même plan que le boitier gris sidéral ?


----------



## jahrom (3 Juin 2015)

Non, et franchement ça se voit pas du tout, ça choque pas


----------



## Vanton (4 Juin 2015)

Bon j'ai une flopée de photos à vous filer... Ça vous permettra de constater que je m'ennuie en covoit et que j'éprouve toujours un vibrant amour pour les salles de bain (mais cette fois c'est la mienne ! [emoji1]). Et j'ai été obligé d'ouvrir mes volets pour faire des photos de la bleue alors qu'il fait au moins 180° aujourd'hui à Toulouse... [emoji33] Alors vous êtes obligés d'aimer mon post !!

J'ai reçu en début de semaine un bracelet Sport blanc que j'ai acheté d'occasion :


















Je l'avais bien aimé sur ma Sport 38mm et je l'aime toujours sur ma classique. Il est moins fragile que le bracelet en cuir donc je le mettrai en voyage ou dans des activités qui craignent assez pour le cuir mais pas trop pour la montre... En ce moment avec la chaleur je transpire pas mal avec mais comme je sais qu'il risque moins que le cuir je me dis que c'est pas forcément un mauvais plan...

Et je viens de recevoir mon bracelet cuir matelassé bleu électrique de remplacement (j'ai demandé un échange, je dois renvoyer mon gris sable) :
























Définitivement mon préféré. Le bleu est intense et pas trop clair, c'est parfait. Par contre je trouve les finitions de cet exemplaire moins bonnes que sur mon précédent bracelet gris sable... Par endroits le cuir plisse un peu (au niveau du passant et sur le tout premier des boudins à côté du boitier) et pour 170€ je me dis que j'ai bien envie de faire chier Apple... [emoji57] On verra.

Et j'ai foutu des photos d'une combinaison bi goût dans le sujet dédié...


----------



## KevX94 (4 Juin 2015)

J'adore ce bracelet cuir bleu matelasse et il te va bien Vanton [emoji2]


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (4 Juin 2015)

Je suis très fan de ce bracelet, mais je ne suis pas certains de vouloir le payer ce prix... C'est vrai que c'est cher...


----------



## kakashifr59 (4 Juin 2015)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Je suis très fan de ce bracelet, mais je ne suis pas certains de vouloir le payer ce prix... C'est vrai que c'est cher...



Idem, j'ai vu des copies pour 60 euros mais j'ose pas tenter le coup. J'attend des retours de personnes plus courageuses que moi ^^


----------



## Vanton (5 Juin 2015)

En l'occurrence je ne l'ai pas "payé" directement, dans la mesure où c'est celui qui est intégré à mon modèle (en gris sable). J'ai juste demandé à changer de couleur et Apple ajoute le bracelet choisi à la commande originale et le livre comme s'il s'agissait d'un bracelet supplémentaire. C'est cool ça fait une chouette boîte de rangement. 

Le Sport blanc je l'ai acheté en plus en revanche, à un type qui l'avait remplacé par un Sport bleu. Je l'ai payé 45€ port compris, contre 60 sur le store... Petite économie, c'est mieux que rien.


----------



## SebR2611 (5 Juin 2015)

@Doowii : j'ai bien fait de ne pas prendre la gris sidéral... Je ne voulais pas me contenter uniquement du bracelet noir, et je n'aime pas du tout l'effet avec le blanc. J'ai longuement hésité mais c'est ça, et aussi la rumeur qui dit qu'elle s'écaillerai (vrai ?) qui m'ont fait prendre la version argent avec bracelet blanc.

Par la suite j'aimerai lui ajouter un leather loop noir ou gris sable j'hésite encore, si des gens ont des photos, ou un AS à proximité, et qu'ils peuvent essayer, ce serait sympa de me montrer 

(Apple Watch Sport 42 argent, avec bracelet leather loop gris sable et/ou noir)


----------



## Doowii (5 Juin 2015)

Moi c'est le prix qui m'a fait changer d'avis, elle aurait était en dessous de 1000€ je me serait peut être laissé tenter


----------



## jahrom (5 Juin 2015)

SebR2611 a dit:


> @Doowii : j'ai bien fait de ne pas prendre la gris sidéral... Je ne voulais pas me contenter uniquement du bracelet noir, et je n'aime pas du tout l'effet avec le blanc. J'ai longuement hésité mais c'est ça, et aussi la rumeur qui dit qu'elle s'écaillerai (vrai ?) qui m'ont fait prendre la version argent avec bracelet blanc.
> 
> Par la suite j'aimerai lui ajouter un leather loop noir ou gris sable j'hésite encore, si des gens ont des photos, ou un AS à proximité, et qu'ils peuvent essayer, ce serait sympa de me montrer
> 
> (Apple Watch Sport 42 argent, avec bracelet leather loop gris sable et/ou noir)



J'ai failli faire comme toi. Mais au final, je trouve que la sport GS s'accorde au final mieux avec l'ensemble de la gamme de bracelet que la version argent qui fait vraiment trop "sport"


----------



## Musaran (5 Juin 2015)

Configuration du week-end.






 --------------


----------



## fousfous (6 Juin 2015)

Je pense que tu peux enlever la batterie


----------



## mpowder (8 Juin 2015)




----------



## Vanton (8 Juin 2015)

Même si l'image est très jolie tu en profiteras mieux quand tu auras fini de l'activer [emoji6]


----------



## kakashifr59 (8 Juin 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Même si l'image est très jolie tu en profiteras mieux quand tu auras fini de l'activer [emoji6]



Tellement jolie qu'Apple m'en a fait profiter 3 fois de cette image quand je l'ai reçu


----------



## Vanton (8 Juin 2015)

Ah bon pourquoi ?


----------



## kakashifr59 (8 Juin 2015)

Parce que j'ai du m'y reprendre à 3 fois suite à l'échec de synchro avec l'iPhone mais depuis pas eu de soucis donc je vais pas trop me plaindre et m'attirer la poisse.


----------



## Pitabulla (11 Juin 2015)

La maillons noirs est vraiment magnifique, un petit bijou !
Voici la mienne que j'ai reçu ce matin (en 38 mm)


----------



## Pierre37000 (1 Août 2015)

Quelqu'un aurait les combinaisons:
- Apple Watch Sport noire 42MM avec un bracelet cuir bleu ou beige
Et
- Apple Watch sport alu gris 38MM avec un bracelet cuir noir boucle classique
Je voudrais acheter ces 2 modèles avec ces bracelets supplémentaires. J'ai bien été voir sur MixyourWatch mais le rendu en 3D ne vaut jamais une vraie photo. 
Je vous sollicite donc pour voir avant d'acheter n'ayant pas la possibilité d'aller en Apple Store prochainement 
Merci!


----------



## fousfous (1 Août 2015)

Pierre37000 a dit:


> Quelqu'un aurait les combinaisons:
> - Apple Watch Sport noire 42MM avec un bracelet cuir bleu ou beige
> Et
> - Apple Watch sport alu gris 38MM avec un bracelet cuir noir boucle classique
> ...


http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q...=-1&sk=&cvid=5cfddde305ce428b85caa4a1e5c473cc
Tu as plusieurs vidéos sur la watch avec le bracelet cuir bleue


----------



## newone (6 Août 2015)

Si jamais j'ai plusieurs photos sur mon Flickr 
https://flic.kr/p/ufU5BX


----------



## Pierre37000 (7 Août 2015)

Merci! Tes photos sont très sympas! C'est bien les bracelets officiels?


----------



## newone (7 Août 2015)

Pierre37000 a dit:


> Merci! Tes photos sont très sympas! C'est bien les bracelets officiels?


Non, il s'agit de bracelet tiers, d'où le bracelet cuir magnétique rouge


----------



## Vanton (3 Septembre 2015)

Voilà des photos d'une configuration non dispo : 

Boîtier Sport argent 42mm avec bracelet cuir matelassé bleu électrique


----------



## Vanton (18 Octobre 2015)

Alors... Nouvelle tournée de photos.

On commence avec des modèles dispo dans le commerce :
- la Watch Noir Sideral bracelet Sport Noir en 42mm













On peut apercevoir derrière une Watch Sport Or Rose bracelet Sport Gris sable 42mm.

Ensuite ce sont des configs non dispo à la vente :
- Watch Inox avec bracelet Sport Bleu nuit en 42mm













J'aime beaucoup ce bracelet... Un ami a pris une coque pour 6S de la même couleur et elle est vraiment réussie également. 

- Watch Inox avec bracelet Sport Gris sable en 42mm (clou or rose de la version Sport, non disponible à l'achat)













- Watch Noir Sideral bracelet Sport Gris sable en 42mm (toujours celui avec le clou rose)


----------



## jackpote (19 Octobre 2015)

Merci


----------



## CBi (19 Octobre 2015)

Celle-ci, vue sur Flickr, est aussi superbe


----------



## Vanton (19 Octobre 2015)

Alors pour info ces modèles en tissu se vendent... La personne qui fait ça en rajoute régulièrement sur sa boutique en ligne. 

J'aimerais bien arriver à en chopper une mais elles partent en quelques minutes


----------



## Mcbm (19 Octobre 2015)

@Vanton, la Watch gris sidéral me fait de l'œil depuis quelques semaines. Avant de me laisser tenter j'aimerais savoir si le traitement DLC est aussi résistant qu'apple l'indique. 
As tu des micros griffures sur le boîtier ?


----------



## Vanton (19 Octobre 2015)

Alors... C'est la Sport qui est Gris sidéral. La Watch en inox avec traitement DLC est Noir sidéral elle. 

Mais la mienne c'est une inox basique. Celle qu'on voit avec le bracelet bleu nuit dans mon message. Et qui a pris cher niveau rayures d'ailleurs.

La Noir sidéral sur mes photos c'est un modèle d'expo sur le stand Apple de la FNAC. 

Ceci étant dit il y a eu des sujets dédiés à là Noir sidéral ici. Je pense que tu dois pouvoir les retrouver facilement. Quelques propriétaires s'étaient exprimés sur les rayures avant l'été. Relance les pour savoir où ça en est ?


----------



## fousfous (19 Octobre 2015)

Il me semblait que la noir sidéral résistait pas mal. Mais ma sport aussi n'a pas de rayure


----------

